# LIMITLESS LMC BOX 200W MOD NOW IN STOCK - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (1/7/16)

*





Order yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/limitless-lmc-box-200w-mod*

The newest edition to the Limitless Mod Co. family is our 200 watt box mod with interchangeable plates. The LMC Box Mod has been in the design phase for 6 months with fine tuning and perfection. Limitless Mod Co. wanted to follow our original theme to change the look of your device without having to purchase an entirely new setup. This is where the interchangeable plates were incorporated. You can change the entire look of your box mod by getting one of the different design plates that are available, and there will be many more to come. One plate serves as your battery access plate, while the opposite plate is strictly for changing the look of your entire box mod.

Box comes standard with red Limitless plates and additional plates are available here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/limitless-lmc-box-200w-plates



*FEATURES*

Software- Custom Chipset

Customization- Interchangeable plates with magnets

Power Output Settings- Variable Wattage & Tem Control

Fire Mode- Soft, Standard, and Powerful

Display- Mirror Finished Display Screen

Safety- Reverse polarity protection, short circuit and low resistance protection, 6.5 volt cutoff, internal temp protection, excessive amperage protection

Wattage- 10w-200w

Resistance Range- .08-5 ohms

Temp Control- Nickel, Titanium, Stainless Wire

Temp Range- 100-300 Celsius | 220-580 degrees Fahrenheit

Firing Timeout- 10 seconds

Overheat Protection- 80 degrees Celsius

Battery Requirements- 2 18650 batteries with 20a continuous discharge or greater (NOT INCLUDED)

Height- 3 5/8″ | 92mm

Length – 2 1/2″ | 63.5mm

Width- 15/16″ | 23.8mm


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/7/16)

Excited as hell for this, filled in my order form, but guys really, no free shipping on a R1625 order?


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Excited as hell for this, filled in my order form, but guys really, no free shipping on a R1625 order?



What promo code did you use?


----------



## VapeSnow (1/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Excited as hell for this, filled in my order form, but guys really, no free shipping on a R1625 order?



Promo Code is *freeshipping*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/7/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Promo Code is *freeshipping*



Thank you I honestly didn't see that anywhere, I'm getting old so maybe my eyes are giving out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/16)

It's FREESHIPPING in full caps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/7/16)

Sir Vape said:


> It's FREESHIPPING in full caps



Lower case worked, excitement re-engaged and ordered

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Excited as hell for this, filled in my order form, but guys really, no free shipping on a R1625 order?



At R1625 this is one great deal. Knowing the wholesale price on these I can vouch for what a good deal this is. We would be selling them for closer to R2000 if we were to bring them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/7/16)

Limitless LMC 200W & plates now in stock:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

